# Update direct deposit



## IrishGuy85 (Dec 10, 2021)

Has anyone updated direct deposit info just after a pay day? I know they process the payroll for the next check that Monday before the checks go out.....I did an update on the 6th (we got paid the 3rd) and next payday is the 17th......the system says effective immediately but I was wondering if it will show up direct deposit with the update.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 11, 2021)

2 weeks for the change to happen.


----------

